# FSI swap into MK4 and Cruise Control.



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm putting a 3.6 FSI into my MK4 R32. Most of the wiring is very straight forward. I'm completely stumped on the cruise control. MK4s use discrete wires for each button to the ECM, where as the 3.6 B6 Passat ECM (Bosch MED9.1) uses a single "Cruise Control Connection" from J527 Steering Column Electronics System Control Module, which is then wired to the Cruise Control buttons (or at least seems to be.)

ME7 from the MK4:




MED9.1 from the B6







Can I just wire in J527 from a MK5/B6 and ignore the clockspring and airbag connector on it and just connect the Cruise Control Switch, the ECM and CANBUS? Or is there another way to wire up my existing cruise control buttons to the MED9.1, either directly or with some sort of converter?


----------

